# Wood stain for Hardwood Plywood



## miniche (Aug 3, 2017)

Hello!

I am looking for some guidance!! I want to stain my hardwood plywood and I am having trouble knowing what product to use! I want to achieve a grey finish but to still be able to see the grains through the stain. Can anyone recommend an appropriate product for me to use and/or a special technique that is needed to achieve this? 

I am also wondering if I need to use a sealant after applying a stain?

Would welcome any help  

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

What kind of plywood?

Yes on the sealer, sand lightly,400grt. clear coat.

as far as type of stain, dyes show the grain well, oil based, wipe it good to show the grain

Micheal Dresdner uses latex paint thinned with water to make any color tone he desires.

http://www.michaeldresdner.com/2010/02/shh-best-stain-secret-ever/

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Where are you located, N/A? Tough to give specific advice without some background bio information. Eg. are you in the US, Canada, thye UK, the EU, etc.
If you have a MOHAWK distributor near you, do yourself a favour and go and have a chat with them.
Stains & Color Products - Mohawk Finishing


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> Micheal Dresdner uses latex paint thinned with water to make any color tone he desires.


Huh. I've never heard of the guy, but been thinning down latex paint as stain for years. I usually thin it down more then just 50/50 tho. I also custom mix my own colors - might just want a couple of spoonfuls, so not about to pay the paint store to mix it, and pay the price for a color I may only use once.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Micheal Dresdner writes for woodworking magazines,has written several books on furniture finishing, he was a guitar maker for many years, now he makes Ukuleles and writes articles about finishing wood.
His website will answer about any question you will ever have about wood finishing.

Michael Dresdner

Herb


----------



## miniche (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Herb! 

Thanks so much for such a quick reply! 

Thank you for the link, that's a really cool tip to know. Now, I just need to look into sourcing Latex paint. I'm in the UK and not sure if it goes by a different name. 

Thanks again.

Hannah


----------



## miniche (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi DaninVan,

Thanks for taking the time to reply. 

I am actually in the UK - I have checked out the MOHAWK website, and I cannot see that they have a UK distributor unfortunately


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

These are my favorite but you would have to find someone to ship to you. https://www.saman.ca/en/products/finishes-interior-woodwork/waterbased-stain These can be mixed for a multitude of colours and shades.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hanna; basically any product that is 'waterbourne' ie the 'solvent' is water rather than a petroleum derivative (we used to call that 'oil paint', as opposed to Latex) is now in the basket called Latex.
Some of the most popular formulations are Acrylic, Polyvinyl Acetate based sealers, waterbourne Urethane, waterbourne Alkyd, or any combination of the above. 
True 'Latex' is pretty much a thing of the past; it never was a great product. It absorbed dirt and stains, it certainly wasn't waterproof, and it's abrasion resistance was right up there with wet toilet paper... 
By the way, Thanks! for filling out some info about yourself.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> These are my favorite but you would have to find someone to ship to you. https://www.saman.ca/en/products/finishes-interior-woodwork/waterbased-stain These can be mixed for a multitude of colours and shades.


Chuck, how true is the color as compared to the pictures? wonder if they ship to USA?

Great link, very interesting.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Heh...*



miniche said:


> Hi DaninVan,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply.
> 
> I am actually in the UK - I have checked out the MOHAWK website, and I cannot see that they have a UK distributor unfortunately


It was worth a try...
Hey; you know my favourite expression is "Holy Hannah!"* ? :grin:

_*(I've got my 2 1/2yr old grandson saying it now; Mom is underwhelmed...  )_


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard.
I have used the Minwax Classic Gray, and sure enough, the project turned out to be gray. :surprise::grin:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> These are my favorite but you would have to find someone to ship to you. https://www.saman.ca/en/products/finishes-interior-woodwork/waterbased-stain These can be mixed for a multitude of colours and shades.


I can see where that would be OK for a lot of people, but not for me, especially at that price. I don't make mass pieces of stuff, that will be stained the same color. I just do small pieces, or one off, and it is much more economical for me to mix my own. I start with small amounts, often just a drop at a time, keeping record of what I am doing just in case I would need to duplicate the color later. Then when I get my color of the moment, might only have 2-3 spoonfuls, so if it doesn't work out, can dump it with minimal loss. And with a record of how much of each color, I can dupe it later - but usually just mix up a new batch, mostly because I lost the records.
:grin: Besides, a bit of difference in the color means it's an original. Hehehe And, it's just more fun doing it myself.


----------

